# URL mit onClick an anderes Applet übergeben



## The_Doomed (10. Jul 2009)

Hi, also ich hab da ein Problem
ich baue mir gerade eine Website
Dabei benutze ich für die Gallerie ein Java-Applet
wenn ich auf ein bild klicke soll dieses Applet die URL von dem Bild welche aus einer XML kommt an das Lightbox Applet übergeben.

Im HTML Code benutzt man dafür im Link das Attribut rel="lightbox"

momentan ist es noch ein neues Browserfenster was sich öffnet, das möchte ich ersetzten bzw erweitern, sodass er das andere applet zum öffnen verwendet 


```
function onClick(obj)
{
        //console.log("onClick Response:")
        //console.log(obj);
        var newWindow = window.open(obj.url '_blank');
}
```


Danke schonmal

The_Doomed


----------



## cosmic (10. Jul 2009)

Falsches Forum?
Auch nichts mit Applets zu tun?


----------



## The_Doomed (10. Jul 2009)

ahhh jetzt hab ichs auch mitbekommen da wird ein swf in einer java angesprochen 
danke trotzdem hast mich immerhin mit der nase drauf gestoßen !!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jul 2009)

verschoben


----------

